# Apple forced to add external payment options for App Store next month



## Composer 2021 (Nov 10, 2021)

Apple has been compelled by a judge to allow external payment options on the App Store next month. What could this mean for StaffPad? Would it mean that they could now honor library purchases on iOS so that they show up on the Windows app as well, instead of having to buy everything separately for each platform?


----------



## prasad_v (Nov 10, 2021)

My guess is it is not going to change anything.
Having to pay separate for Windows and iOS is not a policy of windows or appstore - it is a policy of the software developer because they have separate development costs for each platform - Unless it is a web based app which they only have to develop one version of. 
One possibility is that Staffpad could lower the prices of libraries - but - they would most likely have costs associated with distributing content from outside even if it is technically possible and will have to pass the cost along to customers. Either they are paying app store to take care of this work or they spend the money themselves to put the necessary infrastructure. This might make sense for much bigger software companies, but Staffpad's limited resources are probably focussing on developing their app's quality and not deal with these things.


----------

